# South Zone Opening Weekend......lets hear about it..



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

How did everyone do? We hunted El Campo and absolutely tore 'em up. It was like someone turned on the faucet and they started coming in waves about 8 am, but the first few thousand were about 60-80 yds up. Then they started coming lower and the fun started. I was done fast,and spent the next couple hours walking around watching everyone shoot and just having a great time watching thousands of white wings coming from all directions non stop. It was a great hunt. I have some video I shot, but haven't uploaded it. It might be overexposed because we were looking into the sun, but you can hear all popping going on I'm sure.

Hope everyone had a good opener.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

deke said:


> How did everyone do? We hunted El Campo and absolutely tore 'em up. It was like someone turned on the faucet and they started coming in waves about 8 am, but the first few thousand were about 60-80 yds up. Then they started coming lower and the fun started. I was done fast,and spent the next couple hours walking around watching everyone shoot and just having a great time watching thousands of white wings coming from all directions non stop. It was a great hunt. I have some video I shot, but haven't uploaded it. It might be overexposed because we were looking into the sun, but you can hear all popping going on I'm sure.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good opener.


 Awesome bud!!!!!! Glad you got some hunting in for us both! I have to call a little league football in the morning so I couldn't make the trip down south this weekend. Oh well, that's what having kids is all about. Shoot some more for me.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I had a great hunt too. The rain didn't hurt anything. Nobody else wanted to brave the rain, so I had the ranch to myself.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I was supposed to head to Corpus but cancelled at the last minute, supposed to be a washout down there, that being said my friends will probably limit out now that I didn't go!


----------



## Woody (May 25, 2004)

there's no birds in el campo!!! I dont know what you are talking about!! )


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

i hunted around beasly this morning there was 17 of us in this pasture and 4 birds flew thru and 4 birds were knocked down that was it. it stunk


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Here are a couple videos I shot. I used my regular camera so it isn't HD quality, but you can see all the birds in the background, you will see some kill shots, and you can hear all the shooting going on. It sounded like that for 2 hours.

Ok, I can't get the videos to upload. Any ideas on putting them on a hosting site then linking? Never done that before, any ideas on what site to use? Thanks


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We had 1000's of whitewings in Orchard. Everything died after 5pm though. Never seen that before... 3 guys, 37 birds, only 2 mourning doves. We would have easily had full limits if we had gotten there that morning.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Buddies called in from Pearsall...*

All had limits by 9:00.....about 1/2 WW and 1/2 Mourning. Sadly, I had a dilly of a summer cold and didn't want to pass it on to my buddies. Wouldn't have bothered me hunting with it...just didn't want to "share" it in the camp trailers we stay in! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm headed to Poteet tomorrow morning. I'm hoping that the rain doesn't shut them down. How bad does the rain affect things???


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Here are a couple videos from the hunt.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

Didn't go too much rain in both of my spots, Mathis and Alice

http://radblast-mi.wunderground.com...&severe=0&rainsnow=0&lightning=0&smooth=0.jpg


----------



## El Sauz (Aug 14, 2009)

tyler,

what area of jim wells are you hunting in?


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Lets see. Rain rain and more rain. Its coming down sideways right now just south of San Diego. Trying to kill a handle of crown at the second.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Complete washout on our Cast & Blast trip to Baffin/Ricardo..complete washout. Besides the good company and good eats, it was a tough trip to be on. We all came home early.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I had an absolutely great hunt in an undisclosed location. Helluva shoot..


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

:cloud::cloud:I guess we will go set by the tank tomorrow and see what comes in. Or maybe just stay by the house and BBQ.:cheers:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I heard those fields around the house looked like south american dove fields... mucho paloma..


pacontender said:


> I had a great hunt too. The rain didn't hurt anything. Nobody else wanted to brave the rain, so I had the ranch to myself.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> I heard those fields around the house looked like south american dove fields... mucho paloma..


We saw Bobby yesterday and told them to hunt hat field in front of their front gate. They shouldn't have had any problems getting a limit. There are a bunch of birds for sure.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Freer area was the worst. Rained almost non-stop from Friday - Sunday. Saw very few birds.


----------



## I'm Bit (Jun 22, 2005)

We hunted Beasley Friday and Saturday morning. Fridays hunt was very good, Saturdays hunt was very slow but we had a good time both hunts


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

We had two good hunts in Tilden, rained from Friday on and off the whole time we were there, drove home this morning and didn't hunt. Rained all the way back to Sugar Land.
Still had a great time tho


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

McMullen Count - Rained literally all weekend. Took forever to scratch out a limit in the rain Friday afternoon, but at least I got it done. Birds really didn't want to fly in the wet stuff Saturday. I only got 9. A couple of other guys on our place managed to get a limit.


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

*markham opening day*

hunted in markham no rain really until afternoon only managed 4 birds between my father in law and myself just was not much flying think biggest group of three guys hunting same area managed 5 birds between them ...but as always enjoyed the day with my father in law goood goood times it was i tell ya yes sir !


----------



## zr2offroad (Mar 11, 2008)

*Marginal due to weather*

Hunted in alice friday afternoon, and all of saturday and man was it a mess... Birds didnt want to fly due to rain but some guys about a mile from us in a fresh cut milo field TORE EM UPP.. we had spotty shooting and it was miserable weather...might go next weekend.... Still a blast regardless..


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Rain,Rain & more Rain Morning Doves outside of town east & north Whitewing south & west Dove huntin in the Mud..


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Just got back from *Uvalde* and even though we got limits each day, we had to work for them. In years past this outfitter was putting us on fields that were loaded with birds. Usually done by 9:00.

We hunted in the drizzle yesterday afternoon, but we still managed to get a limit a piece.


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Just west of San Diego. Rained all weekend.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I didn't make it... rain scared me off and things to take care of here.. but was told even through the scattered rain there was alot of shooting going on around... hoping I still have a few this next weekend, and weather is decent.


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> We had 1000's of whitewings in Orchard. Everything died after 5pm though. Never seen that before... 3 guys, 37 birds, only 2 mourning doves. We would have easily had full limits if we had gotten there that morning.


Where'd you hunt in Orchard? I grew up there and hunted it this wkd as well.


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

Went to Live Oak County this weekend for my first dove hunt ever. Had a slow Friday, but Saturday was amazing. Most of our guys easily got their limits in a milo field. I just bagged 10, but not for lack of opportunity. I'm just a really lousy shot. Had to dodge the rain off and on, but it was definitly worth getting out in the wet.


----------



## Flounderpounder27 (Sep 22, 2008)

We were covered up with dove birds in Bruni, south of Freer. Problem was, it literally poured rain the whole time. Even with the rain, we still popped several. The rain kind of ruined the weekend, but it was still a good time!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

No bueno in SW McMullen County very few birds.

Charlie


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Hunted near Natalia Friday morning and did ok. Bagged 9 but there were enough to get a limit if I could shoot. Hunted near Kenedy Saturday in the rain. Scratched out a limit but it took morning and evening to get it done. Will probably get back after them next weekend.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Rain this morning didn't stop the mourning doves, only saw a few white wings though. Easy pickings for 4 limits by 10: even with 1 hour rain delay. Hunted outside Poteet.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Took this driving back threw Robstown on 44. There were a few stalled cars there then on the feeder road getting up on 77. I couldn't believe how much rain had fallen in the area.


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

20 Miles south of Freer.... friday got limits in the drizzle, after that a total wash out...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

birds every where! wet too!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Here is a pic from our hunt. Needless to say very few birds hit the ground.


----------



## Johnny V E (May 26, 2010)

I hunted in Beeville, 5 inches of rain....We got a few birds but certainly not what is normal.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

hunted mcmullen cty, rain and very few birds.


----------



## killa52 (Jun 19, 2007)

I hunted in the on and off rain near Premont all weekend, bird flight wasnt very predictable but we hunted grain fields and the birds were in and out all day . . catching them coming and going. Ended up with limits friday and saturday. Id hunt a food source, water holes probably wouldnt work till things dry out.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> Here is a pic from our hunt. Needless to say very few birds hit the ground.


Yep. Victoria County was a wash out. I headed home a daylight Saturday morning to watch my son's little league football game. At least they won.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Still coming down Brad... setting 36 hour rainfall records in some areas and creeks are at record levels in some areas as well... but just think, yall will be in the pre rut in 30 days and all this will be a memory...Walker



TXPalerider said:


> Yep. Victoria County was a wash out. I headed home a daylight Saturday morning to watch my son's little league football game. At least they won.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes Sir...............the 5" didnt help a bit. Had a few birds to put on the pit Friday evening and Saturday evening. Didn't even hunt Sunday. ShimanoMan and I packed up the dogs and trailer and headed North at 08:30



Johnny V E said:


> I hunted in Beeville, 5 inches of rain....We got a few birds but certainly not what is normal.


----------



## GordaCat (Aug 16, 2005)

Hunted between Eagle Lake and Garwood Friday PM and Saturday AM. 3 of us all limited both hunts in a short amount of time. Mostly white wing. First time trying out a dove mojo and i have to say that thing is well worth it. We would turn large flocks of birds well over 200yds away and they would suck right on top of that thing. I will say though that it worked best in the AM hunt


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Quick limits for those who could shoot Friday in Crystal City and slow limits Saturday in La Pryor. Was a pretty good weekend with light rain most of the time to keep things cool. Had some time to spend behind the camera as well.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

deke said:


> How did everyone do? We hunted El Campo and absolutely tore 'em up. It was like someone turned on the faucet and they started coming in waves about 8 am, but the first few thousand were about 60-80 yds up. Then they started coming lower and the fun started. I was done fast,and spent the next couple hours walking around watching everyone shoot and just having a great time watching thousands of white wings coming from all directions non stop. It was a great hunt. I have some video I shot, but haven't uploaded it. It might be overexposed because we were looking into the sun, but you can hear all popping going on I'm sure.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good opener.


Exact same results as you mention. We had thousands of white wings and hunted them all weekend in the rain. This was in George West.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

birdband01 said:


> Where'd you hunt in Orchard? I grew up there and hunted it this wkd as well.


Johnson Road


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Friday afternoon was good. Wash out after that.


----------



## Wildbilltx (Sep 19, 2005)

*El Campo Sucked*

Shot two birds. Big storm pushed the birds somewhere else. Nice opener!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Hows highs the water paw??? 6ft hi and rising... still raining here


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

lots of white wing / hondo


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

We hunted south of Hondo with a group of friends and we all killed a ton of birds and had a great time. It was an awesome opening day, until a certain someone's shotgun went off in the cab of my new truck! Luckily none of the shot made it past the firewall, but there was damage to the interior and the heater core was gone, along with some hoses. Needless to say, my truck made it about a mile down the road before overheating something crazy. Thankfully, no one was hurt, but my truck is in the shop for repair.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I hope that "certain someone's" *** got whipped for being a dumb ****! Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

deke said:


> I hope that "certain someone's" *** got whipped for being a dumb ****! Glad no one was hurt.


I have a feeling that "certain someone" beat himself up bad enough.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Had a limit by 8:30 Friday morning. Saturday afternoon had 12 birds in 45 minutes, then the monsoon hit. Sugar Land area.
Great opening weekend besides the rain.


----------



## GTD (Aug 18, 2005)

my son and I hunted our land in Orange Grove and limited out with no problem.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

George West Hunt

The landowner reported there were tons of birds a few weeks ago right up till that tropical storm rolled through. A lot fewer birds after that. We got lucky in that the adjoining landowner had planted milo in his field and the whitewings were thick there. Had Hurricane Karl not happened we would have cleaned up! Instead we woke up Friday morning to the unmistakable smell of a hurricane. Wound up with 121 birds total between six hunters. We hunted Friday & Saturday in the rain and wind but didn't bother hunting Sunday morning as it was pouring rain. Happy for the folks here that did well.


----------



## Woody (May 25, 2004)

*El Campo*

Hunted Friday & Saturday at my buddies house outside of town. Tons & tons of birds - best i've seen in a long time. Easy limits both days.

Took the boys & had a great time!


----------



## Westtxhunter (Jan 13, 2006)

*Doves, Doves, Doves, and More Doves*

Hunted with Grey Feather Adventures this weekend and hammered them. Limit opening morning, Sat mornining, and Sunday morning. there were alot of birds in the area for sure.

Took my son on hunt opening afternoon and watched him shoot a few as well. I was his bird boy since I limited that morning. It was all gooooood.


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

Headed home to Beeville for what was going to be a stellar dove hunt but the rains hammered us on Friday for a few hours and then on Saturday mostly all day. We did kill most of our bird late morning 9:30 till about 1:30 on Saturday. The videos DEKE posted are normally what we have in Beeville but not this opening weekend. Im headed back this weekend to give it another shot, thats if rain lets up any this week.


----------



## El Sauz (Aug 14, 2009)

Did anybody hunt in Jim Wells county around alice? Who did ya'll hunt with and how was the birds?


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Hope Digger's paws have finally lost the "sore"........!! Molly has finally started working right again. Caliche pits take a toll on them two dogs every year!!



shimanoman08 said:


> Headed home to Beeville for what was going to be a stellar dove hunt but the rains hammered us on Friday for a few hours and then on Saturday mostly all day. We did kill most of our bird late morning 9:30 till about 1:30 on Saturday. The videos DEKE posted are normally what we have in Beeville but not this opening weekend. Im headed back this weekend to give it another shot, thats if rain lets up any this week.


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

pacontender said:


> I have a feeling that "certain someone" beat himself up bad enough.


You are right about that buddy.


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

Reel Hooker said:


> Hope Digger's paws have finally lost the "sore"........!! Molly has finally started working right again. Caliche pits take a toll on them two dogs every year!!


His left paw, the back pad is still sore. I dont think he has moved from his kennel in 2 days. He'll be anxious to go come Friday afternoon I would imagine.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Got 19 on each of my 1st 2 hunts and rained out after that


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> Got 19 on each of my 1st 2 hunts and rained out after that


Either you ain't to bright or this is a troll.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Either you ain't to bright or this is a troll.


It's your gut instinct... :biggrin:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Either you ain't to bright or this is a troll.


 Not a troll and I bet I am brighter than you. :biggrin: We have a lot of Eurasian Collared Dove where I hunt. By the way, the correct word would be "too" not "to" :ac550:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Starting to slow down a little. Only got 18 on Wednesday.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

FREON said:


> Starting to slow down a little. Only got 18 on Wednesday.


 Did that lady GW check for a plug in your O/U again?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Not this year, but she did ckeck us Friday morning around 8:30, right when the birds were really flying good.


----------



## JMG_TX (May 29, 2009)

Rained everyday I was there. Avg hunting I put in a day was about 2 hrs. Still managed to bring home 70 birds. Alot of work for those and man was I tired from the muddy field. But it was worth it. :cheers:


----------



## JMG_TX (May 29, 2009)

El Sauz said:


> Did anybody hunt in Jim Wells county around alice? Who did ya'll hunt with and how was the birds?


They were good in duval county. In Jim Wells on the north side of town was a little slow and on the south side of town was picking up Friday.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Went to south texas this last weekend first day was decent, but then the next day I shot my limit in mostly white wing and plus I shot a banded dove! Kick butt weekend!:cheers:


----------

